

Riding in the Google Car That Drives Itself (video) - benofsky
http://mashable.com/2011/03/03/google-self-driving-car-video/

======
Jun8
HOLY CRAP! I was scared just by watching the video, it would take serious
balls to ride in that car that fast. If ran off the ramp at 40mph even with
airbags you'll still get hurt. And there was serious tilting when it rounded a
corner.

If your self driving car hit someone, who would be liable?

